# Converting back to 1969 GTO bumper



## 1965 LS2 GTO (Jun 21, 2017)

So, when I purchased my 1969 GTO it had a LeMans bumper assembly on it. I got the endura bumper installed and gapped pretty well. Now I am starting the headlight panels, and I am realizing I am missing all kinds of stuff to install my non hideaway headlights. I got the 'L' bracket kit from OPG. There is more missing than just those brackets. What else is used to hold the headlight panel to the bumper?

Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Chris


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*endura*

are you using gto headlight plates?
lemans are different....

Scott


----------



## 1965 LS2 GTO (Jun 21, 2017)

I was told that the LeMans and GTO were the same, but the Tempest were different. If I make it to the shop today I will take pictures. 

If they are different. Where can I get GTO Headlight plates?

Thank you


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

1965 LS2 GTO said:


> I was told that the LeMans and GTO were the same, but the Tempest were different. If I make it to the shop today I will take pictures.
> 
> If they are different. Where can I get GTO Headlight plates?
> 
> Thank you


Chrome bumper headlight bodies are different than Endura style. I just purchased a set for my 68 and the seller had another pair available that will work for your 69. If you send me a PM with your number, I will put you both in touch with the seller.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

shake n bake, can you put some pics up of the '68 headlamp body's (mtg panels)?

have been moving fliptop tubs. Trying to figure if the ones I have are for '68's or '69 GTO's. know there is a difference & know I don't have any '68/69 LeMans/Tempest versions. Stay cool in Phoenix!


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> shake n bake, can you put some pics up of the '68 headlamp body's (mtg panels)?
> 
> have been moving fliptop tubs. Trying to figure if the ones I have are for '68's or '69 GTO's. know there is a difference & know I don't have any '68/69 LeMans/Tempest versions. Stay cool in Phoenix!


Sure. When I get home, I will take some photos. I thought 68 and 69 bodies were the same but I have never had a pair of each side by side so maybe there is a slight difference. The pair I have are date stamped so I know they are correct for my model year. 

The seller had two sets...one set date stamped for 68 and the other for 69. I purchased the 68 set. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*headlight mounting platform*

the 68 and 69 GTO endura mounting platforms inter change....

the 68 is stamped 68 and uses the early small headlight adjuster assembly

the 69 is stamped 69 and uses the better bigger headlight adjusters 

the adjusters DO NOT interchange

the chrome bumper platforms kick forward at the lower 3" the gto is basically flat

the headlight buckets interchange ... but on hideaway only the hi lo interchange

just my observations

Scott

I do have a pair of dated 69 ones also 2o6 465 9165


1968 1969 Lemans Tempest Pontiac head light mounting plate mount

my chrome bumper head light plates or platforms on ebay


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Pinion head said:


> shake n bake, can you put some pics up of the '68 headlamp body's (mtg panels)?
> 
> have been moving fliptop tubs. Trying to figure if the ones I have are for '68's or '69 GTO's. know there is a difference & know I don't have any '68/69 LeMans/Tempest versions. Stay cool in Phoenix!


Oops, forgot to post the photos you requested. The heat makes me forgetful... 






























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, still moving parts tubs & a ton of parts am unable to get to quickly. Knew there was a difference between '68's & '69 GTO headlamp bodies, just couldn't remember the difference  Looks like all I have left is a few '68 headlamp body's & a pair of '70's. 2 weeks ago, picked up a clean bare '70 endura, have headlight mtg bodys, grilles, tabs, hdlight bezels, mtg plates, so when I can get to the '70, at least th parts will be there.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Shake-N-Bake, I can't imagine working outdoors in the 100 & upper teens that the Phoenix area has been getting hammered with....that's scorching hot. I'll be out that way this winter, not when it's HOT, going to haul a short block to Tuscon. Weather wise, its been miserable here, 90's to high 90's & humidity up to 80%, I go through 2-3 thin button up work shirts everday. finally cooled off Sat, but instead of work on the shop, had a family reunion to attend.. 

For the last couple weeks, have been outside, or at least out the east door of the shop, blasting & rotary wire brushing HD pallet rack. Twisted wire wheels, have gone through a dozen of them on my angle grinder. The pallet rack's HD uprights were 18' tall, 4 foot wide & each 9' section rated to hold up to 6500 lbs. definitely more HD than all the other 8 ft pallet rack I've been using. Ended up cutting several of the 4' wide uprights down to 13'1", then refinished them. Had to refinish them as the powdercoat was lifting (just another reason I HATE powder coat)... very time consuming to get the uprights down to bare metal. On another 42" wide 18 foot upright, sectioned it width wise down to 30 1/2", cut it down to two 9 footers, then welded it back together, then refinished it. That 9' wide section will be devoted to Pontic short blocks on roller stands. Above on the first level, bare blocks laying battery pallets. Heads on the 2nd level. intakes & timing covers on the 3rd level.


----------



## Barry Kotze (May 5, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> *headlight mounting platform*
> 
> the 68 and 69 GTO endura mounting platforms inter change....
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry Kotze (May 5, 2020)

Hi I am looking for an original 69 Gto Bumper with flip up lights and grill complete would you please assist anyone who can help I am Based in South Africa


----------



## Barry Kotze (May 5, 2020)

Barry Kotze said:


> Hi I am looking for an original 69 Gto Bumper with flip up lights and grill complete would you please assist anyone who can help I am Based in South Africa


I am also looking for the front lower Valance with lights


----------



## theovin107 (Feb 2, 2021)

Not sure where to get parts from South Africa. You should check local aftermarket sites just in case you want to save money from shipping parts from US.


----------

